# My first results! - roland cutter and vinyl transfers



## marjolein (Jan 17, 2007)

Heya, 

I thought i'd show you my first results i've made with my roland GX-24 and my HIX HT-600 heatpress!




























I've also pressed a gold design onto a black tee which, when i washed it, stayed perfect! 

I *love* my new hobby!  x


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: My first results!*

Great job. it is an awesome machine isn't it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: My first results!*

Looks great! I LOVE working with vinyl.

...Mat


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: My first results!*

Thanks for the quality photos.


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: My first results!*

Those look nice!


----------



## crsmith (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: My first results!*

Those look really nice. Way to go!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: My first results!*

I agree great job. I am going to be doing 30 tees for Mothers and daughters for a baketball team this weekend. All in Spectra II yellow vinyl on Navy tees. This my first large order (for me) in vinyl. I have done small orders.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: My first results!*

Great job! Looks really nice  

Marjolein, are you from The Netherlands? Sounds that way... well, I am 
Are there more Dutchies over here?


----------



## marjolein (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: My first results!*



L00T said:


> Great job! Looks really nice
> 
> Marjolein, are you from The Netherlands? Sounds that way... well, I am
> Are there more Dutchies over here?


Yep! I'm from Holland! *shouts for more dutchies*...... 

Thanks for the comments, everyone  x


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: My first results!*

Marjolein,
The results look really nice. Are the stars vinyl also? They look screenpinted. Is the sweater wool? I thought it was a sweatshirt at first, but it looks more like a knitted sweater.


----------



## marjolein (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: My first results!*



Annushka said:


> Marjolein,
> The results look really nice. Are the stars vinyl also? They look screenpinted. Is the sweater wool? I thought it was a sweatshirt at first, but it looks more like a knitted sweater.


Yep, Annushka , the stars are vinyl aswell. I've pressed them onto a cheap H&M zipped cotton sweatshirt, and this is how they came out! x


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the great photos!


----------



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice shirts, I love the idea of the stars on the sleeve!!


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: My first results!*



badalou said:


> I agree great job. I am going to be doing 30 tees for Mothers and daughters for a baketball team this weekend. All in Spectra II yellow vinyl on Navy tees. This my first large order (for me) in vinyl. I have done small orders.


 
How long did it take you to do 30 tees?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

The 30 tees took me a day.. but the order grew to over 80 by the time I finished. The hardest thing about vinyl is the weeding.. ugh!


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

badalou said:


> The 30 tees took me a day.. but the order grew to over 80 by the time I finished. The hardest thing about vinyl is the weeding.. ugh!


What is weeding?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

My New plotter and shirt vinyl should arrive in a couple days.. (thanks again to the forum and Imprintables warehouse for the contest win). Ive never weeded the shirt vinyl so it should be interesting.. But im a wizz at weeding regular vinyl.. ... around the shop Im known as the weeder wench.. since i can weed faster than anyone else.. lol.. Im really curious how differant its gonna be to weed the shirt vinyl, and if any of the ways ive learned to weed sign vinyl quickly will help at all.. .....


----------



## Crane (Feb 12, 2007)

Try the ThermoFlex Plus vinyl - very soft, but completely opaque. Also suggest the DecoSparkle vinyl. The gold, silver and black holographic finishes are outstanding.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> What is weeding?


 
weeding is taking away the parts of the vinyl that you dont want on your finished product.. say you have a sheet of blue vinyl.. and you cut the outline of the word... "SAMPLE" on it.. you peel off the vinyl that is around the word and also the have to take out the middle of the letters that have holes in them.. lol. (for lack of a better word) like the A or the P in this example.. so the finished product only has just the word and no other vinyl..


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

mystysue said:


> My New plotter and shirt vinyl should arrive in a couple days.. (thanks again to the forum and Imprintables warehouse for the contest win). Ive never weeded the shirt vinyl so it should be interesting.. But im a wizz at weeding regular vinyl.. ... around the shop Im known as the weeder wench.. since i can weed faster than anyone else.. lol.. Im really curious how differant its gonna be to weed the shirt vinyl, and if any of the ways ive learned to weed sign vinyl quickly will help at all.. .....


Oh if you're the weeding wench with sign vinyl then you're gonna be weedygonzalez with shirt vinyl. It's so much easier to weed then sign vinyl. 

Just remember to cut it in mirror as I have learned the hard way a couple times.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

susan if you're used to weeding sign vinyl.......it'll mess with your head a bit at first - if i weed both in one day it's a little boggling - coz you're accustomed to the vinyl sticking to itself (and you ) and the liner being slick. this is totally opposite - the lining is tacky and the material isn't, so hanging on to the 'weed' is a little more challenging, but i love the final outcome!

good luck girlie!


----------



## CEscreenprinting (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: My first results!*



badalou said:


> I agree great job. I am going to be doing 30 tees for Mothers and daughters for a baketball team this weekend. All in Spectra II yellow vinyl on Navy tees. This my first large order (for me) in vinyl. I have done small orders.


I was born in the Netherlands also....  
Mieke


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> The 30 tees took me a day.. but the order grew to over 80 by the time I finished. The hardest thing about vinyl is the weeding.. ugh!


 
Well, I know I am slow poke. Learning to do all of my printing at once...take a break and then press all at once.

Then there are days when I will press while printing...whatever mood I am in.


----------



## ShtyloT (Jan 23, 2006)

Those shirts look great! Awesome job!


----------



## Square1 (Jun 23, 2007)

Awesome designs and work. Great use of the negative space and keeping the cut simple. Nothing worse than trying to get tooo many details in the design and doing a large run of shirts. "LESS IS MORE!" 



Crane said:


> Try the ThermoFlex Plus vinyl - very soft, but completely opaque. Also suggest the DecoSparkle vinyl. The gold, silver and black holographic finishes are outstanding.


Thermoflex it awesome... I have yet to try the DecoSparkle vinyl. I think that the gold and silver should be awesome for what I do.

For those who haven't used Thermoflex... make sure to do the second press with the teflon sheet. Especially if you do a multi-color press. It seals it seamlessly to the material and makes multiple layers look like one!


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: My first results!*



badalou said:


> I agree great job. I am going to be doing 30 tees for Mothers and daughters for a baketball team this weekend. All in Spectra II yellow vinyl on Navy tees. This my first large order (for me) in vinyl. I have done small orders.


Lou,
Please test that spectra II before applying to the customers shirts.They have been having alot of problems with it not sticking.Please post and let us know if they worked the kinks out.Thanks.....Brenda


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

This is my first job. It took about 6 tries, but I finally got it done. And the weeding wasn't all that bad, because I used "EZ Weed" vinyl. I bought a sample from Imprintables. What do you guys think?


----------



## Square1 (Jun 23, 2007)

Donp25 said:


> This is my first job. It took about 6 tries, but I finally got it done. And the weeding wasn't all that bad, because I used "EZ Weed" vinyl. I bought a sample from Imprintables. What do you guys think?


That's hot! What is this EZ Weed? It looks like it does a sick job!


----------



## howszful (Jul 1, 2007)

I have just recently started using vinyls. I have a few different colors of the Spectra line of vinyls. I am currently on my second 25 yd roll of Spectra Cut II in white and it seems that (both 25 yard rolls) it is more difficult to weed, press and peel than the others. 
I also have Spectra Cut II in orange & red, Megatallic in pink & green and Neon in orange, all of them cut, weed, press and peel with ease. And I have the Suede in green, which presses and peels fine, but I haven't found that it cuts cleanly yet, and of course if it doesn't cut cleanly, it won't weed well. I haven't used it much though and I am not real sure about the cutter settings that are best for it yet. 
Does anyone else have this experience? Is anyone familiar with the whole Spectra line of vinyls and have any wisdom they would like to pass along? What's easy...what's problematic?


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

That is Jimmy Hendryx...I didnt know he was also a dj. Great work!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

It was just a side line, he really played the drums. LOL ..... JB


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

I made these tees earlier today using my wonderful GX-24. I used the reflective material I got samples of.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

howszful said:


> I have just recently started using vinyls. I have a few different colors of the Spectra line of vinyls. I am currently on my second 25 yd roll of Spectra Cut II in white and it seems that (both 25 yard rolls) it is more difficult to weed, press and peel than the others.
> I also have Spectra Cut II in orange & red, Megatallic in pink & green and Neon in orange, all of them cut, weed, press and peel with ease. And I have the Suede in green, which presses and peels fine, but I haven't found that it cuts cleanly yet, and of course if it doesn't cut cleanly, it won't weed well. I haven't used it much though and I am not real sure about the cutter settings that are best for it yet.
> Does anyone else have this experience? Is anyone familiar with the whole Spectra line of vinyls and have any wisdom they would like to pass along? What's easy...what's problematic?


Just search this form for SpectraCut II and you'll find several threads talking about problems and successes of SCII. Just to summarize, the white SCII seems to have given a lot of people problems. Alternative suggestions have been to use ThermoFlex or Multicut. They both stick well and peel very easily.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hey guys

nice job .... awesome thank you for sharing the photos.....


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## top notch (Feb 13, 2008)

what kind of paper did you use. nice outcome


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

badalou said:


> The hardest thing about vinyl is the weeding.. ugh!


 
I have heard some say that they did not mind weeding. All I can say is that they must suffer from OCD. 

They would be the ones that you saw as kids that liked to pick scabs and peel the skin from sunburns.

I like the vinyl, and really like the flock. But I am with you, the weeding leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## chewyli (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Marjolein, I'm from the Netherlands too. Where did you buy your equipment? I own a T-shirt store and want to bring some small scale production in-house.


----------

